# Where are you in the "Fighting" continuum personally?



## beau_safken (Mar 11, 2006)

I started thinking about this in a thread I was replying too...and curious...Where is everyone on this forum directed for the most part.

*READ BEFORE VOTING SO YOU UNDERSTAND THE CONCEPT!

*0-100% isnt like a percentage but the parts of a bell curve.  They are placeholders for that part of the curve...dig?  Ok great, not lets prove the devation wrong 

Thanks guys and remember...think generally,..  I'm not doing any profiling case studies so its not perfect but not too bad.  Long week, long hours and rain makes a man's usage of his brain not so good.  

Beau


----------



## DeLamar.J (Mar 11, 2006)

I feel ok to fight but I also feel something isnt quite right in the process. As the most advanced beings on the planet earth, I would think that violence would be above us, but no. Stupid people will always be there to create a violent situation, and its up to us as martial artists to put them down.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 11, 2006)

beau_safken said:
			
		

> I started thinking about this in a thread I was replying too...and curious...Where is everyone on this forum directed for the most part.
> 
> *READ BEFORE VOTING SO YOU UNDERSTAND THE CONCEPT!
> 
> ...




Well your bell curve does not cover me.

Why you ask?

Well, I prefer not to fight. If I must defend myself I will, and I will use what ever I can. i.e. hiding, or running or buying a beer. If physical conflict is a must I will will still try to disarm the situation but if it is on, I will do it, and end it as fast as I can. Iam not fighting, I am surviving. The difference is that he might be fighting, and is looking to break my nose. I am looking to smash his skull in, and put him through a wall, or under the moving vehicle. 

As to those around me who look for fights either they change or I do not hang out with them, for I have ended possible conflicts by causing pain to those "with me" when they opened their mouths and started something, thinking I and others would defend them or help them fight. 

So

I am not looking for it like crack. 

I am not waiting for that golden opportunity

I know what I am capable of, before during and after an altercation. including keeping someone alive until an ambulance arrives.

I do not feel ok with a fight, and yes there is something wrong with it in my opinion. 

The one "feel not so ok with a fight but know they can handle it" is the closest, but still not representative.


Play fighting is ok for some and as a sport or game is good exercise and lots of fun. But I do not do that, for my training, I prefer to have other thoughts.



  I have been sick/nauseated from an altercation, from the adrenaline dump, and the fact that I had to pull his tongue out of the back of his mouth so he could breath after he ended up falling head first from 6 feet into ashphalt. I did not loose the stomache content, for I still had things to do.

While I agree with the complete lack of fighting I do not think it is best to trust it for my salvation.


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 11, 2006)

I didn't vote, because I don't understand the context. 

I would love a good fight.  I'm really into scrapping.  In fact, when I quit smoking, I'm considering training to fight professionally.  I'm still contemplating whether or not I'd be able to continue my current profession if I did.  My current profession comes first...

I hope I never have to defend my life, or anyone else's.  That's not something that I'd ever want to even go near.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Mar 11, 2006)

DeLamar.J said:
			
		

> I feel ok to fight but I also feel something isnt quite right in the process. As the most advanced beings on the planet earth, I would think that violence would be above us, but no. Stupid people will always be there to create a violent situation, and its up to us as martial artists to put them down.


 
Yeah I have to agree here.  I dont like fighting, but I am not backing down from it.  If someone wants to fight then my focus has to be the fight for my own safety, not whether I can get out of it, or stop the guy from doing so.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 11, 2006)

like many, i find my desire to fight drops in direct proportion to my confirmed ability to 'win' one.


----------



## still learning (Mar 12, 2006)

toHello, Man are design to fight or flee? It is in us and if we get mad enough anyone (most)will fight back.

Most of us were bought up not to pick fights? (well some of us). I like to think  that Fighting is not the anwer, but there are times and every situtions will be different, judgement on your part will determined if we need to fight or flee!


Where am I on this continuum....Um let's fight and find out! 

In reality I prefer to walk away...................Aloha


----------



## beau_safken (Mar 12, 2006)

Its not like I thought of these options as absolutes......


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 12, 2006)

beau_safken said:
			
		

> Its not like I thought of these options as absolutes......



Wow, that is not what I got from your first post.



			
				beau_safken said:
			
		

> I started thinking about this in a thread I was replying too...and curious...Where is everyone on this forum directed for the most part.
> 
> *READ BEFORE VOTING SO YOU UNDERSTAND THE CONCEPT!
> 
> ...




Take this line . . . 


			
				beau_safken said:
			
		

> 0-100% isnt like a percentage but the parts of a bell curve. They are placeholders for that part of the curve...dig? Ok great, not lets prove the devation wrong



By saying the "Bell Curve", I took it as you are applying that everyone fits into this distribution. Even those who might be part of the sixth sigma and on the furthest part of the curve. Then you went on to try to say let's not prove the deviation wrong. Which means to me, that everyone should be some where in the deviation of your choices. 

So, I guess I was wrong in understanding your post. Can you clarify some more then? 

Thanks


----------



## Marvin (Mar 12, 2006)

When you say "fight", could you narrow it down a bit? For example, I couldn't be less interested in a _street fight_. But I enjoy the occational Sub Grap tourny and going N.H.B. in class with the guys.  Where do I fit in?


----------



## beau_safken (Mar 13, 2006)

Well....hmmm looks like im walking into something again here.

Fight...nothing to out of the norm; just yes a fist barred, barrel breakin', over the bar counter fight.  

What I'm attempting to get at is given my above range...where in there would you land?  Im not saying it has to be one of those exactly, but one abouts.  If I contradict myself so be it but I didn't exactly know how much detail was needed.  IF you are like this...'ish..then vote that way, or if you could be closer to one than the other...vote that way.  It's not like we are voting on law here...just a fun hmmm...I really wonder where to majority of people on this forum lie on that chart.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 13, 2006)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> I didn't vote, because I don't understand the context.
> 
> I would love a good fight.  I'm really into scrapping.  In fact, when I quit smoking, I'm considering training to fight professionally.  I'm still contemplating whether or not I'd be able to continue my current profession if I did.  My current profession comes first...
> 
> I hope I never have to defend my life, or anyone else's.  That's not something that I'd ever want to even go near.



Same here with what exactly are you trying to ask. Seems like a good poll and a good topic... but your wording... is enough to make it vauge about what you're looking for. 
You ask about "they" ... had me saying "who the hell are 'they?' " 
Please articulate a little more. 

:asian:


----------



## stone_dragone (Mar 14, 2006)

I don't like fighting.  Violence is my job and I try to avoid work at all costs!  However, within the context of this forum, in the personal occurances that either by my actions or someone elses resulted in physical violence and through my own failure was I unable to avoid, I have been able to escape without serious injury following an Immediate Violent Response.

The key there had to be Immediacy (could have waited, but could have gotten hurt worse) and Violence of response (could have lightened up, but may not have been safe).  Was I left with questions about if I did the right thing? Yes.  Was there a feeling of guilt for using it? A little.  Would I do it again in the same situation? Most likely.  Will I regret it? Not so much...I can type and think about it because I have that option now.  I'd rather have the guilt again and think about it than not have the option.

BTW, I'm over it.

My two bits...


----------



## scottcatchot (Mar 14, 2006)

There are situations where it is required that you fight. I don't go looking for them, but feel confident in my ability to take care of myself.  I do enjoy sport fighting, sparring etc.


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 22, 2006)

I personally hate fighting, but, if it is apparent that one is brewing, I won't become passive. Getting agrressive, in my opinion, is the best way to deal with it, physically and mentally.


----------



## bladenosh (Mar 22, 2006)

DeLamar.J said:
			
		

> I feel ok to fight but I also feel something isnt quite right in the process. As the most advanced beings on the planet earth, I would think that violence would be above us, but no. Stupid people will always be there to create a violent situation, and its up to us as martial artists to put them down.



You refer to the fact that we are "beings" instead of animals, inferring that we are above animals. Science shows we are nothing more than very complex animals, where all these "divine" actions are cause by biochemistry. It is also proven that we act upon instinct in a lot of situations, especially physical. Physicallity will always be just as important as mentallity because they are both equatable factors. I understand what you are saying, but primitivity will always be a part of us simply because it works in situations where we are backed into a wall and helpless to any other resort.


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 24, 2006)

I think that animals are way more civilized than humans!


----------

